# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  i COM IC-80FX

## vvv

สินค้ามือ 2 ใช้งานได้ปกติ 
พร้อมที่ชาร์จแบต 1 เครื่อง 

นัดรับสินค้าได้ โซนรามอินทรานะครับ 

แฟชั่นไอส์แลนด์ , รามอินทรา 65

----------

